# an ugh day



## Guest (Oct 6, 2000)

A yuky and ugh hello to everyone.The hot weather has left and the cooler temps have arrived. It is playing havoc with the fibro and arthritis. I can't clear my throat and cough lightly without PAIN surging everywhere. UGH. So much for the bad news.Good news. I do not have breast cancer. THe dr has ordered a diagnostic mammogram as a precaution for later this month. He said he can accept the idea that it is fibro related. Said I didn't have to come in everytime but only if I would find a lump. So that takes a lot of worry off. It will be even better when the mammogram is done and the report comes back healthy.Thanks to all of you who told me about fibrobreast pain. It was pretty bad. Hope none of you experience it again.Take care. JM


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2000)

Ya know, I hadn't thought that that might be what my problem is the last couple of days--It cooled off ALOT the last couple of days, and I am just a bear. My kids are probably mad at me today as I woke up in a bad mood and kind of took it out on them. I really need to apologize to them this afternoon. Of course, I am 2 weeks into the doxy antibiotic and that could be it, too. Lynne


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

cooler days,and shorter too.have to ajust the attitude.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2000)

JM,That *is* great news...no breast cancer. Cancer ANYPLACE is such a scary diagnosis. And I hope the pain you experience from it is just a "sometimes thing."calida


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2000)

JM great news about the breast pain not being cancer. When I found a lump in my own breast it was a horrifying experience. The pain was awful and went right down my arm. The surgeon suggested I try Evening Primrose Oil. I took 6 500-mg capsules a day and the pain disappeared. It only returns if I get complacent and forget to take the capsules. The lump is still there and goes up and down with the ebbs and flows of my menstrual cycle. Hope you get readjusted to the weather soon. Here in England it is raining and sadly we get adjusted to that at birth! It is the hot weather that reeks havoc with me.take careGillian


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2000)

Thanks to all of you!! soft hugs and mile wide smiles to you! Take care. JM


----------

